# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Αποκωδικοποιητές και τρόπος λειτουργίας τους!!!!!!1

## DOCTOR4

Καλημέρα...Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι είναι οι αποκωδικοποιητές (decoders) στα λογικά κυκλώματα?
Και αναφέρομαι σε αποκωδικοποιητές όπυ ασ πούμε μετατρέπουν από τον κώδικα Excess - 3 σε Gray ή παρόμοιες μετατροπές...Προσπαθώ εδώ 
και ώρα να καταλάβω τον τρόπο λειτουργίας τους και μου φαίνεται δύσκολο...Έχω κάποιοες σημειώσεις από το Πανεπιστήμιο αλλά δεν με βοηθάνε ιδιαίτερα....!

----------


## gsmaster

Δειξε μας ένα παράδειγμα κυκλώματος, για να καταλάβουμε ακριβώς τι αποκωδικοποιητές εννοείς. Τα έχω κάνει κι εγώ αυτά, αλλά πρίν κάμποσα χρόνια... 

Αν θυμάμαι καλά γίνονται με κυκλώματα με πύλες όπου για κάθε έξοδο αντιστοιχεί μια συνάρτηση μεταφοράς και έχεις τόσες συναρτήσεις όσες και οι έξοδοί σου.... Θύμισέ μου τα με ένα κύκλωμα και αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.

----------

